# New Siding and raised the back porch!



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man that is nice, very nice.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking good Bill.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

Are the ceiling slats cedar? Are they finished at all or natural?

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

It's knotted pine (Un finished)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

